
Scientists plan huge European AI hub to compete with US - jxub
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/apr/23/scientists-plan-huge-european-ai-hub-to-compete-with-us
======
bart42_0
Is there really a brain drain from Europe to the US? I wonder...

